# 150/180/225 Member No's



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Just wondering who got Mem No. 180 and 225.

Were they "assigned" or pot luck. Â

Yes I'm v.bored.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

potluck.....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

the thing is - you may think that you're taking the mick for asking he queation, but it was debated (at length) at one of the Marathon Committee meetings about whether we would raffle them/have a competition for them and then we decided that perhaps it would be best all round for them to be just pot luck.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Fair enough, but any one owned up to getting 180 / 225. Â Just out of interest / jealousy Â 

Whoops forgot 150. :-[

Ian


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Also 250 (for V6) and even 32 (3.2) and 18 (1.8)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Don't you mean 247 for the 3.2 ! 

....running for cover....


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

I've just finished modding my TT to match my membership number ................ but it's a bit boring driving around with only 36bhp


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Could be worse, the chairman has to go round on a single horse.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

and I only get a Citroen 2cv :'(

Member # 0002


----------



## baker (May 13, 2002)

Hoorah, #32


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Pedant 



> Don't you mean 247 for the 3.2 ! Â
> 
> ....running for cover....


----------

